# Honda GX390 rebuild, now won't start.



## Dewm (Apr 7, 2014)

So I bought a seized Honda gx390. Did a entire rebuild to it, (new piston, piston arm, crank, rings, and gaskets)

Put it all back together, and now it is really hard to start.

If I get it started it'll run just fine (or at least what I think sounds fine) and then I can shut it off, and if I try to start it within a few hours its no problem. But if it sits for a few days, then its a pain in the butt to start.

(10 minutes of pulling with a little starter fluid)


Any ideas?


(I've worked on cars quiet a bit, but this is the first small engine I've messed with)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the choke closing all the way on the carburetor?


----------



## Dewm (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure, it has a slider for the choke, and I can slide it all one way or the other. So I would assume its closing all the way


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your sure the choke is not the issue, then I would recheck the valve lash and make sure that's correct.


----------



## Dewm (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll check that, thanks


----------

